#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  با ورود به این سایت لایسنس قانونی 3 ماهه NOD32) ESET) دریافت کنید

## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
 با ورود به این سایت لایسنس قانونی 3 ماهه NOD32) ESET) دریافت کنید
ایمیل خود رو درست وارد بکنید
بعد از تکمیل فرم یک ایمیل حاوی لایسنس ( یوزر نیم و پسورد )دریافت میکنید.






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*58mohsen*,*abady*,*ahmad_golest*,*ali.DH*,*ali8889*,*alinb1390*,*amirsh*,*aramis*,*asady92*,*ashkan25*,*bahmansd27*,*bardia.t*,*behnamp65*,*civil-star*,*data1*,*diranlo*,*djamshid9000*,*eramlain*,*EyupSems*,*fafarr*,*farhadghader*,*farshid..*,*ghanad*,*h.asadi987*,*hamed_moein*,*hamid.elec*,*hamid7777*,*hamidreza202*,*hassan3*,*HASSANS*,*hesar*,*hihadi*,*hojatka*,*ip_4001*,*jamservice1*,*JaVaDasa*,*kalak888*,*kamran344*,*karim25*,*lovetosh71*,*ma1369*,*mahdipc*,*mahdit22*,*mahpoor*,*mcseali*,*miladgol*,*mking*,*modernservic*,*moghaleb1*,*mostafa103*,*mpsms*,*msmn1372*,*nema52*,*NICHICON*,*Padashi*,*pedram79*,*peymanelec*,*poplook*,*REZA-HD*,*reza-r*,*reza-shirvan*,*REZAHW*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*s.iman.hsn*,*s23a*,*saman9074*,*samanshahed*,*sami2*,*shahkoh*,*shrooz*,*sina.mhb*,*siyami*,*soloasad*,*sovietiran*,*spirit.fm68*,*techno day*,*Torkamany*,*torkan*,*V.GHAEDY*,*yx700*,*zpm*,*آزاد فکوریان*,*امیر سام*,*باباخاني*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ساجدیان*,*ساخر*,*سعید11*,*سفیر امید*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*فجر*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میرچولی*,*ناصر66*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

سلام

کرک کامل اين آنتي ويروس داخل انجمن هست ، من بيشتر از يک سال هست دارم استفاده مي کنم و روي نسخه هاي مختلف اين آنتيويروس چک کردم و کار ميکنه ، ديگه چه احتياجي به سريال 3 ماهه هست ؟

----------

*58mohsen*,*aramis*,*behnamp65*,*hojatka*,*ma1369*,*NICHICON*,*REZA-HD*,*sovietiran*,*yx700*,*باباخاني*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## NICHICON

> به نام تک دوست
>  با ورود به این سایت لایسنس قانونی 3 ماهه NOD32) ESET) دریافت کنید
> ایمیل خود رو درست وارد بکنید
> بعد از تکمیل فرم یک ایمیل حاوی لایسنس ( یوزر نیم و پسورد )دریافت میکنید.
> 
> 
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted



*دوست عزیز من ثبت نام کردم ولی هیچ پسوردی به ایمیل مت ارسال نشد فقط این ایمیل بود*

----------

*58mohsen*,*ma1369*,*REZA-HD*,*reza-r*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

آقای شاطی زاده
مدتی پیش در مورد یوزر نیم و پسورد های  و همان کرکی که ارائه کردید درچندین انجمن ایرانی و خارجی جستجو کردم
خیلی از متخصصان و هکر ها به این نتیجه رسیدند که در آپدیت و کارایی این آنتی ویروس اختلال ایجاد میکنه و خود شرکت سازندش هم میدونه ولی به خاطر دلایلی آنتی ویروس رو خاموش نمیکنه
آپدیت هایی که آنتی ویروس کرک شده جمع میکنه کمی مشکوکه
و... که خیلی از متخصصان این استفاده از این کرک رو نهی کردند

این نظر دوست اول :
اینو همیشه یادت باشه اگه یه لایسینس 1 ماهه هم گیر اوردی بهتر از یه کرک 100ساله 
چون لایسنس هیچ کاری جز دادن مجوز برای ادامه ی کار تا مدتی معین نمیده ولی کرک میاد با دستکاری ریجستری برنامه, اونو به ظاهر فعال یا active میکنه
و ممکنه خیلی خطرناک بشه و بعضی مواقع با تغییراتی که اعمال می کنه ممکنه حتی به ویندوز اسیب برسونه

نظردوست دوم : 
مشکلاتی که بعد از کرک کردن شاید بوجود بیاد چی ؟

نظر دوست سوم :
وقتی لایسنس قانونی هست چرا کرک کنیم ؟

----------

*hojatka*,*ma1369*,*NICHICON*,*REZA-HD*,*sovietiran*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## NICHICON

> آقای شاطی زاده
> مدتی پیش در مورد یوزر نیم و پسورد های  و همان کرکی که ارائه کردید درچندین انجمن ایرانی و خارجی جستجو کردم
> خیلی از متخصصان و هکر ها به این نتیجه رسیدند که در آپدیت و کارایی این آنتی ویروس اختلال ایجاد میکنه و خود شرکت سازندش هم میدونه ولی به خاطر دلایلی آنتی ویروس رو خاموش نمیکنه
> آپدیت هایی که آنتی ویروس کرک شده جمع میکنه کمی مشکوکه
> و... که خیلی از متخصصان این استفاده از این کرک رو نهی کردند
> 
> این نظر دوست اول :
> اینو همیشه یادت باشه اگه یه لایسینس 1 ماهه هم گیر اوردی بهتر از یه کرک 100ساله 
> چون لایسنس هیچ کاری جز دادن مجوز برای ادامه ی کار تا مدتی معین نمیده ولی کرک میاد با دستکاری ریجستری برنامه, اونو به ظاهر فعال یا active میکنه
> ...



دوست عزیز من به این سایت رفتم ثبت نام هم کردم ولی هیچ لایسنسی به ایمیل من ارسال نشد مشکل کجاست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

*ma1369*,*REZA-HD*,*sovietiran*

----------

